
How Fwix Sets an Example For the Future of Journalism - babyshake
http://www.jamtoday.org/post/179131427/how-fwix-sets-an-example-for-the-future-of-journalism
======
darien
I appreciate that Fwix using geotargeting to dynamically display its homepage.

